# [FR] «ne ... pas» vs «ne»



## elifdagtekin

Cümlede ne .... pas olursa olumsuz oluryor peki tek bir "ne" kullanıldığı zaman yine olumsuz mu yoksa sadece anlamına mı geliyor acaba bilen var mı?
Örneğin: Cet usage ne décrit personne en particulier dendiğinde bu ne anlama geliyor acaba?

Teşekkürler...


----------



## Rallino

'Ne'nün tek kullanıldığı yerler var; ancak sizin verdiğiniz cümlede "ne" tek başına değil. 

Il *n*'y a *pas* d'étudiant dans la classe. = Sınıfta öğrenci yok.
Il *n*'y a *plus* d'étudiant dans la classe. = Sınıfta artık öğrenci yok.
Il *n*'y a *jamais* d'étudiant dans la classe. = Sınıfta hiçbir zaman öğrenci yok.
Il *n*'y a *que* des étudiants dans la classe. = Sınıfta sadece öğrenciler var.
--> Il *n*'y a *personne* dans la casse. = Sınıfta kimse yok.

Ör: Je ne vois personne. = Kimseyi görmüyorum.


----------



## EtudianteEternelle

Elif Merhaba,

Fransızcada "ne/pas" çifti gibi baska olumsuz çiftler de var, örneğin ne/plus, ne/rien, ne/personne ... Senin verdiğin örnekte "ne/personne" olumsuzluk ifadesidir, "hiç kimse" veya "hiç kimseyi" ifade eder. Sanıyorum bu cümle şu anlama geliyor: "Bu kullanım hiç kimseyi tanımlamaz."

Fransızcada ayrıca tek bir "ne" kullanımı da var, bunun açıklaması çok detaylı olarak internetde var ancak bunlar çoğunlukla Ingilizce yazışmalar, eğer Ingilizcen varsa şu linki tavsiye ederim: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=173839. Olumsuz çifti olmadan tek başına kullanılan "ne" tartışmaları oldukça komplike, ben de henüz tüm kullanım şekillerini anlamış değilim.


----------



## elifdagtekin

merhabalar;
Sanırım verdiğim örneği çok dikkatli vermemişim oradaki ne nün aslında tek değil personne ile kullanıldığını fark ettim, ama benim kastettiğim ne nün tek başına kullanılmasıydı...açıklamalar için teşekkürler


----------



## Rallino

Ne'nün tek başına kullanıldığı iki durum var.

1. Özellikle _savoir, pouvoir, oser_ ve _cesser_ fiilleri ile birlikte 'pas' kullanmasanız da olur. (Kullanabilirsiniz.)

Elle ne sait quoi faire. (= Elle ne sait pas quoi faire.)
Je ne pouvais y aller. (= Je ne pouvais pas y aller.)

2. Ne'nün hiçbir olumsuzluk katmadığı; daha çok estetik amaçla kullanıldığı yerler de var. (Bunlar artık çok kullanılmıyor.)

Özellikle: _Jusqu'à ce que, à moins que, avoir peur que_ kalıpları ile çok görürsünüz.

J'ai peur qu'il ne viendra. (= J'ai peur qu'il viendra.)
Tu peux réussir à moins que tu ne sois patient. (= Tu peux réussir à moins que tu sois patient.)

Bu cümlelerde, eğer gerçekten olumsuzluk istiyorsanız, pas'yı kullanabilirsiniz: _J'ai peur qu'il ne viendra pas._


----------



## elifdagtekin

Açıklama için teşekkürler, peki bu kullanım yazılı anlatım da uygun mudur yoksa genellikle günlük dildeki bir kullanım mıdır? Yani fransızca düzeyi olarak kullanmak mı kullanmamak mı daha doğrudur?


----------



## Rallino

Ben Sarkozy'nin böyle konuşmadığını biliyorum.  Bu şekilde konuşmak, kesinlike ayrı bir hava katıyor; ama böyle konuşmadığınızda kaba oluyorsunuz diye bir şey de yok. Yani tercih sizin. Yazı dilinde genellikle kullanılır.


----------

